# Anyone feeding American Natural Premium dog food?



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello everyone. So I have concluded that I believe the gas that Coco was having was from the Farmina (Ancestral grain pomegranate/chicken puppy) because when I stopped feeding, her gassiness improved. The owner of the holistic pet store I go to suggested American Natural Premium legume free turkey and pumpkin. There is no calcium/phosphorus ratio info on the bag. Coco is 9 months and still growing but wondering if she is old enough that I don't need to be concerned about the calcium/phos ratio anymore. Anyone here have any experiene with this food? I'm always worried about the DCM ..this is legume free and is grain inclusive so I think this is ok from this standpoint. Not sure if they have nutritionists on staff or if doing food trials. I have a call into the company.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

The DCM FB group says the new group researching the DCM concern WSAVA have only 5 dog food brands they recommend. Of course go with the grain inclusive food whatever you pick.

So their 5 brands are Hills Science Diet, ProPlan (not the shredded stuff), Eukanuba, Iams or Royal Canin. I switched to Iams large breed adult chicken / rice. It's amazingly affordable, can get it anywhere... even out here! And the pups love it. Poops are good, no gas and budget for this mob is intact. It's only been a few weeks but everyone seems to be doing great,


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks Stacey!


----------



## Andrall (Sep 24, 2020)

I bought a dog for my daughter's birthday and now I always have to find out about everything related to him because I want him to be happy in our family and have everything. 
At the food chapter, I always insist on getting good food and I don't look at prices at all because what really matters is to be of quality and to like it. Just recently I read on 🥇 How to Cook Marrow Bones for Dogs in (October 2020) - Guide about marrow bones and how much dogs love it and we decided to buy it too. See how happy our dog was. What's more, see how happy our little girl was. That's what matters and that's why I live and nothing in the world compares to this feeling.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Andrall said:


> I bought my daughter a dog for her birthday and I don't know much about dogs so I have to find out from different forums and sites.


This chart is a couple of yrs old, but might help you decide what to feed. I judge a dogfood company by the number of garbage foods that they manufacture and promote. Some of these foods were great foods, until the big companies gobbled them up. ie: Iams, Eukanuba, Nutro and so many more.
Good luck and don't just go with the flow..FB, forums etc, are not the place to look imo. Always look to sources where no one has ulterior motives and/or receives bennies from dog food companies for promoting their foods.

I also suggest staying away from foods that contain: Corn, Soy, and other cheap fillers. Great for the dog food companies bottom line, but not so good for the dog. Also, colored and cute shaped foods are for sucking in humans....dogs could care less..same goes for the "pretty" pictures on dog food bags.


----------

